# Build.prop spoofing discussion



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

So most of what I've read on this forum is that, for the most part, people are editing their build.prop to id to apps and the market as a samsung galaxy s. I've found other info online however, that people with rare/unusual/unofficial tablets editing their build.props to spoof as a samsung galaxy tab, or even the vizio or viewsonic tablet that has the same res and dimensions of the HP touchpad.

Has anyone tried editing their build.prop to id as a samsung galaxy tab? Are there any popular/unofficial non 3.0 only tablets that share most of the hardware or res as the HP touchpad?

What do you guys think?

The goal here is to allow gamloft games to run without issue, and to id our tablets as close as possible to the hardware that we actually have.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried editing my build.prop to a GT but it still didnt fix any gameloft games for me. They would run but they would be cropped to a windowed size of a phone. Also, changing your build.prop will make other apps incompatible when they weren't before.

Personally, I dont think its worth it to edit your build.prop for one or two specific apps. Just wait for ICS and everything will be unified.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the key is to edit the build.prop with another device that has the same CPU/GPU, i believe. correct me if I'm wrong... just thinking off the top of my head...


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

So after doing more digging, I noticed that the stock build.prop for cm7 on the touchpad/tenderloin is signed with the key/id for the HTC sensation aka HTC Pyramid. After comparing the two, they have alot in common, most importantly they both have a msm 8260 snapdragon processor and an adreno 220 gpu. I decided to do some digging and find a build.prop for the pyramid to test. After editing my build.prop I did notice my icon sizes changed.

After uninstalling and reinstalling asphalt 6, to test gameloft games, I can confirm that asphalt 6 works great.

here are the changes I made:

ro.product.model=HTC Pyramid
ro.product.brand=tmous
ro.product.name=htc_pyramid
ro.product.device=pyramid

Feel free to try it out if you care to.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

mesh said:


> So after doing more digging, I noticed that the stock build.prop for cm7 on the touchpad/tenderloin is signed with the key/id for the HTC sensation aka HTC Pyramid. After comparing the two, they have alot in common, most importantly they both have a msm 8260 snapdragon processor and an adreno 220 gpu. I decided to do some digging and find a build.prop for the pyramid to test. After editing my build.prop I did notice my icon sizes changed.
> 
> After uninstalling and reinstalling asphalt 6, to test gameloft games, I can confirm that asphalt 6 works great.
> 
> ...


Thank you that worked. The menu is just kinda off center on everything though in asphalt 6 now.


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

will this thing can make whatsapp running in tablet ?


----------

